# Im taking requests



## plasturion (Jun 26, 2018)

Lately I draw nothing. Not so easy to find a motivation to do it again. So you can ask me a favour and give me a pic to sketch. It's so called commision i guess.


Spoiler: example











this one is from windaria


----------



## kingtut (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello Plasturion, can you draw webcomic style drawings?


----------



## plasturion (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi, generally i can redraw anything from photo or picture with a little change, let's say more or less. Webcomic style was very nice looking to me and sure I woudl like to draw something but it can be dificult cause my own style is very undefined and amatour with a lot of failures so please don't expect it will look so good like pro style.


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jun 27, 2018)

plasturion said:


> Lately I draw nothing. Not so easy to find a motivation to do it again. So you can ask me a favour and give me a pic to sketch. It's so called commision i guess.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: example
> ...


 Can you draw Reggie that look into a mirror angled to another mirror so that make 3 reggie with that face tho https://www.google.ca/search?q=mybo...d=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=kRvuabSuMv34IM:


----------



## plasturion (Jun 27, 2018)

I don't know, this don't looks cute at all. lol, It will be much easier do it in photoshop.


----------



## migles (Jun 27, 2018)

i wanna mei


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2018)

I demand disgruntled bird in my avatar.


----------



## Niels Van Son (Jun 27, 2018)

And I would like the antropomorphic mouse in this picture, but better drawn (lol) :

https://mousemistake.deviantart.com/art/Apocalyptic-World-Mouse-649058275

Note that his eyebrows are detached from his head, in two "^ ^"


----------



## plasturion (Jun 27, 2018)

migles said:


> i wanna mei





Spoiler: mei sd


----------



## migles (Jun 27, 2018)

plasturion said:


> Spoiler: mei sd
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133523


A MEI ZING!


----------



## plasturion (Jun 27, 2018)

thanks ^^'
and here...


Spoiler: mouse and bird


----------



## Niels Van Son (Jun 28, 2018)

plasturion said:


> thanks ^^'
> and here...
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much !

Btw, I'm hugging @kikongokiller lmao


----------



## wownmnpare (Jun 28, 2018)

Can you draw a nintendo switch and xbox one making fun of playstation 4?


----------



## plasturion (Jun 28, 2018)

here


Spoiler








Can I draw penguin girl? And I try draw reggie too later.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 28, 2018)

plasturion said:


> here
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That PlayStation scares me


----------



## plasturion (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry dude, everyone please don't click it. It's too creepy.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 28, 2018)

Draw "EARTH CHAN"


----------



## Sniperlusti (Jun 28, 2018)

Do Shonen Bat from Paranoia Agent.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2018)

Can you draw me?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

Can you draw Solid Snake? That would be cool.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Or Spyro the Dragon. Spyro would be cool.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2018)

Can you people please stop shitposting.
Let OP take requests from people, thank you.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 28, 2018)

JUST to stay on topic, i wanna TRACER IN CHIBI.



migles said:


> i wanna mei


WHAT'S ur SR in OW comp?
and don't forget SHE T-H-I-C-C!


----------



## DodgyJudge (Jun 28, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Can you people please stop shitposting.
> Let OP take requests from people, thank you.


Trust me i will  not  bicker anymore...but as retard request shall be filter too no just wondering?


 And for my request can you just do reggie looking at himself thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

Please draw reggie looking at reggie looking at himself


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

You know that picture of Kanye West making out with himself? Can you do that but with Reggie instead?


----------



## plasturion (Jun 28, 2018)

today i drawn reggie and earth chan, but im not sure to public, so far to ideal. I guess i have an artblock for a while and I can draw only squirrel actually.



Spoiler: :)









but I'll be back later.


----------



## migles (Jun 28, 2018)

@plasturion now i wanna happy mei saying "don't worry migles you will find someone like me in real life"


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 29, 2018)

@plasturion make me a Chat Noir with a banhammer!
Chibi/Non-chibi your pick : D


----------



## plasturion (Jun 29, 2018)

just for now few characters on one sheet paper


Spoiler: part 1








reggie don't fit here so reggie later


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2018)

plasturion said:


> just for now few characters on one sheet paper
> 
> 
> Spoiler: part 1
> ...


that's actually a really good earth-chan


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 29, 2018)

Amazing artworks! Keep it up


----------



## plasturion (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks,
this time reggie looking at himself


Spoiler: reggie











Spoiler: penguin


----------

